# litoranea



## krolaina

Ciao!

Non riesco a capire questa "litoranea" nella seguente frase:

_(...) ogni tanto il rombo isolato di un camion che percorre *la litoranea*_

Allora...cos'è il litorale?? 

Litorale=Litoral
Litoranea=?

Grazie


----------



## Melipillano

Litoranea = Costanera

Litorale = Costa


----------



## Due

La litoranea è la strada che corre lungo la costa, affianco al litorale.


----------



## krolaina

Ah, ¡el paseo marítimo! (por aquí lo llamamos así Meli).
Grazie anche a te, Due. (Bella città  )


----------



## neutrino2

krolaina said:


> Ah, ¡el paseo marítimo!



Non esattamente, direi. Per quello che so io, il paseo marítimo in Spagna è quella che in Italia sarebbe la passeggiata, o lungomare, cioè la parte di strada cittadina dove la gente va a passeggiare che corre di fianco alla linea della spiaggia. La litoranea è piuttosto una strada percorribile dalle automobili, che collega paesi distinti.
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Melipillano

neutrino2 said:


> Non esattamente, direi. Per quello che so io, il paseo marítimo in Spagna è quella che in Italia sarebbe la passeggiata, o lungomare, cioè la parte di strada cittadina dove la gente va a passeggiare che corre di fianco alla linea della spiaggia. La litoranea è piuttosto una strada percorribile dalle automobili, che collega paesi distinti.
> Mi sbaglio?


 
Non ti sbagli, e si chiama COSTANERA.Ci passano sopra i camion, come ci racconta Kro. La Litoranea Salentina collega Taranto con Santa Maria di Leuca, sul golfo di Taranto, Mar Jonio (Ionio). Centinaia di chilometri.
Il Lungomare oppure Il Lungolago, sono luoghi per passeggiate pedonali all'interno delle città.


----------



## metiu23

Melipillano said:


> Non ti sbagli, e si chiama COSTANERA.Ci passano sopra i camion, come ci racconta Kro. La Litoranea Salentina collega Taranto con Santa Maria di Leuca, sul golfo di Taranto, Mar Jonio (Ionio). Centinaia di chilometri.
> Il Lungomare oppure Il Lungolago, sono luoghi per passeggiate pedonali all'interno delle città.



Quoto in pieno questa differenza tra costanera e paseo maritimo.


----------



## 0scar

_litoranea=costera_

_costanera _se reserva para paseos en la orilla maritima o fluvial de ciudades, como la Av. Costanera de Bs. As.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Seguro que hay una palabra en español para referirse a una carretera que bordea la costa. Yo siempre he oído "La carretera de la costa"


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> _litoranea=costera_
> 
> _costanera _se reserva para paseos en la orilla maritima o fluvial de ciudades, como la Av. Costanera de Bs. As.


 
Anche a Santiago del Cile credo che essista una Avenida Costanera: il lungofiume Mapocho


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> ¿Seguro que hay una palabra en español para referirse a una carretera que bordea la costa. Yo siempre he oído "La carretera de la costa"


 
Sí, o carretera de la playa... tiene que haber un término! Qué cosas... 

Muchas gracias en cualquier caso


----------



## Melipillano

Io mi pento e seguo la proposta di Oscar:
litoranea = costera
Si presta a meno confusione.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Sí, o carretera de la playa... tiene que haber un término! Qué cosas...
> 
> Muchas gracias en cualquier caso


 
¡Ay, madre mía! ¡Cómo se nota que somos del interior!   

Otro ejemplo de _litoranea_ serían las archifamosas "costas del Garraf".


----------

